# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vritet Osama bin Laden

## Kryqi i Paqes

Sipas agjensive te lajmeve ketu ne usa Bin Laden eshte ne duart e amerikaneve dhe jo i gjalle.
Se shpejti do te konfirmohet nga presidenti Obama.

----------


## beni33

hajde    ishalla   esht  e  vertet

----------


## beni33

> Sipas agjensive te lajmeve ketu ne usa Bin Laden eshte ne duart e amerikaneve dhe jo i gjalle.
> Se shpejti do te konfirmohet nga presidenti Obama.


o zotri     pse  e  keni  flliq    simbollin  kombtar   me    simbole  fetare   si nuk  ke   turp

----------


## loneeagle

kryqi bravo per ate qe ke vendos ne flamurin shqiptar 100 here me mire se ato shkronjat e poshtra arabe qe kane ven disa ne tema te tjera. keshtu lexova edhe une ne 10nbc qe eshte vrare. por te shofim sa e vertet eshte.

----------


## benseven11

E vertete eshte  e dha tani ne lajme breaking news...Time for celebrasion.lol

----------


## Poeti

Pse cdo teme e shendrroni ne lufte fetare aman. Ju lutem te keni kujdes sepse nuk eshte e mire lufta qe bejme ne mes vehtes, cka na duhet kjo. lexoni pak historine dhe as ne kohen e Skenderbeut nuk ka pas kesi simbole fetare ne flamurin kombetar. *Kombi para fese!*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> o zotri     pse  e  keni  flliq    simbollin  kombtar   me    simbole  fetare   si nuk  ke   turp


ketu nga Washingtoni presim Presidentin vone sonte te jape hollesisht lajmin. NBC eshte duke folur per kete. Terroristi nr 1 ne bote pra mori fund.
Lere kryqin se vetem e zbukuron flamurin, kemi feste sot, keto do ti diskutojme ne tjeter teme.

----------


## beni33

Ok Ok    Sa   Iperket   Kti  Osama    Idiotit    Iashalla   E  Kan   Kap  Te  Gjall   E  Sa  Per  Kryq   Un  Sjam Kunder    Por   Jo Ne   Simbole   Kombtare    Mos  Me  Keq  Kupto   Tung

----------


## Poeti

Ne vend te nje Bin qe ishte Osama Bin lladen, tash vjen nje Bin tjeter dhe me vrasjen e ketij Nr. 1 nuk don te thote se lufta perfundoi. Ju qe jeni ne USA mund te festoni, por ne qe jemi ne Afganistan cfare do te bejme keto dite kur do te qarten talebanet se? Zoti na ruajt!

----------


## benseven11

I kane gjetur trupin te vdekur,eshte vrare nga goditje ajrore.

----------


## beni33

DIQKA   EDHE     NJE   TV.  GJERMANE   N-TV    thot   njejt     se   kufoma  e  bin  ladenin  ne  duart  e    amerikanve

----------


## beni33

> Ne vend te nje Bin qe ishte Osama Bin lladen, tash vjen nje Bin tjeter dhe me vrasjen e ketij Nr. 1 nuk don te thote se lufta perfundoi. Ju qe jeni ne USA mund te festoni, por ne qe jemi ne Afganistan cfare do te bejme keto dite kur do te qarten talebanet se? Zoti na ruajt!


ti   kthev ne   shpi      ahah     jo jo    por  ki  kujdes

----------


## loneeagle

pak a shume eshte konfirmuar ne cdo faqe lajmesh por thuhet qe eshte e pamundur qe presidenti te flasi sonte sepse nuk ka shume info. gezohem qe nje djall i tille iu largua kesaj bote por nuk besoj qe do kete ndonje ndryshim sepse si ky ka shume qe jane tru shplare edhe pa shpirt. pure evil.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Ne pritje te daljes se Presidentit gjithe bota.
Te gjitha agjensite e lajmeve kryesore boterore jane "zgjuar" nga lajmi per vrasjen e Obames. Shtepia e bardhe ka hapur shampanjat....................................... !

----------


## beni33

mendon se   sonte   nuk   ka   mundesi  te  ipen    as  gje  ne  tv

----------


## loneeagle

lol jo obames ai eshte gjalle na le pa president ahahah

----------


## Poeti

> ti   kthev ne   shpi      ahah     jo jo    por  ki  kujdes


O more beni33 do te kthehesha sikur te kisha ardhe me luftu, por kam ardhe me punu...ne Kosove s'ke cka punon vec nese iu bashkangjitesh vjedhesve...

----------


## beni33

> O more beni33 do te kthehesha sikur te kisha ardhe me luftu, por kam ardhe me punu...ne Kosove s'ke cka punon vec nese iu bashkangjitesh vjedhesve...


aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ashtu  esht

----------


## PRoGRESSiV3

Hajt per hajer.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Fillon nje epoke e re per myslimanet, tani nuk kane me ne radhet e tyre nje kriminel ordiner.

----------

